# Probleme mit Email Einrichtung Huawei Mate S Android 5.1.1



## dailydoseofgaming (10. März 2016)

Ich habe seit heute ein neues Huawei Mate S.
Jetzt habe ich versucht, meine Email Adressen hinzuzufügen.
Bei Gmail klappt alles einwandfrei.

Jedoch bei Outlook, GMX und Co. bekomm ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Konto-Setup-Fehler
Setup fehlgeschlagen. Ursachen können sein: Der Benutzername oder das Kennwort sind falsch.
Der POP3/SMTP-Dienst ist deaktiviert. Aktivieren Sie den Dienst und versuchen Sie s erneut".

Bei IMAP ist die Fehlermeldung identisch. An meinen Konten kann es nicht liegen, da auf meinen Tablet mit den selben Einstellungen
alles Einwandfrei läuft. Benutzername und Kennwort habe ich mehrfach geprüft.


----------



## Talhuber (10. März 2016)

Hi, im Play Store gibt es ja das GMX-App und das funxt bei mir wunderbar auf einem S4-mini mit 5.1.1, und das Microsoft Outlook taugt meines Wissens nur für Hotmail-Accounts,habe ich meiner Tochter eingerichtet und funxt,
beim GMX ist der Benutzername nicht die Mail-Adresse sondern eine Mehrstellige Zahl, die Du, wenn Du Dich Online einloggst, nachschauen musst unter Deinen Benutzerangaben, Gruß Tal...


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (10. März 2016)

Talhuber schrieb:


> Hi, im Play Store gibt es ja das GMX-App und das funxt bei mir wunderbar auf einem S4-mini mit 5.1.1, und das Microsoft Outlook taugt meines Wissens nur für Hotmail-Accounts,habe ich meiner Tochter eingerichtet und funxt,
> beim GMX ist der Benutzername nicht die Mail-Adresse sondern eine Mehrstellige Zahl, die Du, wenn Du Dich Online einloggst, nachschauen musst unter Deinen Benutzerangaben, Gruß Tal...



Habs gefixt bekommen. Lag nicht an den Email Einstellungen. Anscheinend gibt es einen "Fehler" in der eigenen Tastatur der Huawei Smartphones. Das Anführungszeichen ist da falsch. Da scheint das Deutsche Tastaturlayout nicht korrekt aus dem Englischen Umgewandelt worden zu sein. Nach einem Wechsel des Tastaturlayouts von Standart auf "QWERTZ" war das Problem behoben. Trotzdem danke.


----------

